# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  impossible d'insérer un smiley ou une image

## loïse

je reviens sur rescue et j'ai un souci...

quand je clique sur l'icone pour insérer une image, la petite fenêtre d'insertion apparaît mais il y a comme un "voile" blanc sur l'écran et je ne peux pas interagir avec la fenêtre, ni même la fermer pour revenir à mon message (que ce soit avec la réponse rapide ou en mode avancé)

Il se passe la même chose avec la fenêtre des smiley de la réponse rapide.

Quelqu'un sait à quoi cela est dû? et comment le régler? 

merci  :Smile:

----------


## RESCUE

bonjour,

sur pc ? quel navigateur ? merci  :Smile:

----------


## loïse

sur PC oui (HP, même si je ne pense pas que ça change grand chose^^)

j'utilise chrome avec adblock. J'ai essayé de désactiver adblock pour voir, mais ça ne change rien :/

----------


## loïse

aujourd'hui, il semble que le problème soit réglé!

je n'ai rien changé donc je n'explique pas le problème, mais bon, on va retenir le bon côté, je peux à nouveau poster des photos!  :: 

merci!

----------

